# Interesting vintage car site



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Want to know something about Tuckers? How about a '69 Corvair? What about a Stromberg carburetor? www.tocmp.com/


----------



## Catherine12 (May 12, 2008)

that is quite a good site though a little hard on the eyes (all those colums and small writing) this is my favorite vintage car place.


----------



## raj3443 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi the latest news on vintage car

Queens white BMW car the Star attraction of all at Jaipur
today the 14th feb,2010

http://www.indianmirror.com/news/20...s-car-steals-vintage-car-show-in-Jaipur-.html

if you know anyother car-in similar model, do post here

ra


----------

